# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Alguém me ajuda a identificar?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

É parecido com uma lapa e move-se lentamente.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paulo,

não será uma haliotis?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Sim. Parece uma _Haliotis varia_

----------

